# What wax would Mr. Miyagi use on his snowboard?



## Chosen_OnE (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm looking for a good brand of wax to spread on/off my board. What's your tried and true brand of choice?


----------



## [fly] (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm using DaKine...but then again, I'm a n00b at such things as waxing and snowboarding.

Although, it is the same stuff the shop uses, so it's effectively the same wax that half the dudes on the mountain use.

I think I'm good.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

wwwmmd....mustache wax


----------



## Chosen_OnE (Apr 3, 2011)

wrathfuldeity said:


> wwwmmd....mustache wax


Maybe when Movember comes around again.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

i got a really good deal on "canwax" on ebay. seems to work at least as good as any other wax i have used. You can mix and match which types of wax you want. A bunch of universal, some spring, hard pack, and powder wax. All the waxes can be mixed with each other.

P.S i used a make an offer tab and got an even better deal.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

choad cheese! there's nothing better.
Crack Grease Snowboarding: Wax Chemists of Snowboard and Ski Wax. Purveyors of stoke!


----------



## Chosen_OnE (Apr 3, 2011)

Qball said:


> choad cheese! there's nothing better.
> Crack Grease Snowboarding: Wax Chemists of Snowboard and Ski Wax. Purveyors of stoke!


Ummmm. What's the deal with The Mandingo Graphite Rub-on? 










All Temperature
50 gram unit


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

pending conditions, generally use Kuu MACH II Blue Wax


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

The real question is what wax would chuck norris use?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

MistahTaki said:


> The real question is what wax would chuck norris use?


total gym body wax (except for mustache) really gets the hairs off...for that Christie Brinkley smooth ass ride. She's a pow slut...

'I Am Alive!' - Near Death Experiences, Christie Brinkley : People.com

...so what would Christie Brinkley use?


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Chosen_OnE said:


> Ummmm. What's the deal with The Mandingo Graphite Rub-on?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Mandingo Graphite Rub-On is formulated to provide anti-static properties to your existing hot wax.

To Use:

Prior to hot waxing with any of our Choad Cheese Snowboard waxes, scrape off as much of the existing wax as possible. If needed, clean you base with a base cleaner or kerosene and allow to dry for a few minutes. Then rub the Mandingo all over your base.

Rub it in good.

Rub it all the way- from tip to tail.

Do it slowly.

Sweet talk the Mandingo.

Don't be shy.

After about a minute of rubbing, work the Mandingo Graphite Rub-On Wax into the base with a warm iron. Then apply your Choad Cheese Snowboard Wax, allow to cool and scrape as usual.


The Mandingo Graphite Rub-On is not intended as an "on the hill" rub-on wax. Rub-on waxes come off as easily as they were applied, so we at Crack Grease Snowboarding do not endorse or handcraft waxes for that purpose.


----------



## Beach (Apr 12, 2011)

Qball said:


> After about a minute of rubbing, work the Mandingo Graphite Rub-On Wax into the base with a warm iron. Then apply your Choad Cheese Snowboard Wax, allow to cool and scrape as usual.


Are you supposed to iron in the Choad wax too?


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

yeah you need to melt it in with an iron


----------



## GnarlyCharlie (Dec 6, 2011)

*Choad Cheese Snowboard Wax*

Why wouldn't you use a snowboard wax called "Choad Cheese"? It's locally sourced, handcrafted and made in the USA. 

Choad Cheese Wax is the best snowboard wax and ski wax available on earth.


----------

